# Grammar school?



## geordiegirl68 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi all, 
We are just (hopefully) about to get our 190 visa WA. Big question now is where in WA to go?
My 13 yr old daughter, and 11 year old son are in grammar school here in the UK. People keep telling us we're mad to take them away from such good schools, but we feel opportunities are so much better for them in Oz when they leave school. 
So, can anyone tell me if there are any similar schools? Anyone been in a similar situation? How does Oz public/private school compare? 
Any advise greatly appreciated!


----------



## Jack Pollard (Nov 27, 2013)

Sentence structure educational institutions are described under area 104 of the School Requirements and Structure Act 1998 as managed (community, base, non-reflex assisted and non-reflex controlled) educational institutions which select all, or considerably all, of their students by referrals to high educational capability.

Grammar educational institutions can also function choice by skills, but must apply this after the choice by capability.


----------



## tulauras (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi Geordiegirl

There are definitely good private schools in Australia that are comparable to UK schools. I'm not sure about regional WA, but there are certainly great schools in Perth. You will be paying $15,000-20,000 for the best schools without a scholarship, but there are strong schools that are cheaper, particularly catholic schools and select-entry high schools. 

You'll need to make some key decisions about whether you want co-ed to single-sex, and whether you want religious and if so, what kind, then from there you should have quite a few options. 

Hope that helps for a start.


----------



## geordiegirl68 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi, 
Thanks to you both for your advise, we haven't decided on what area, so I'm open to any opinions/advise any one could offer regarding WA high schools. 
My children are currently in single sex schools, (I have a boy and a girl) as that is simply how it's done in the area, and I'm certainly not averse to mixed sex schools. 
How does it work with the faith schools? Here, preference is given to children of that faith, who have passed the entrance tests, and then to non denominational children who pass the test. 
All advise gratefully received. 
All the best.


----------

